# Looking for Medival world rp partners



## Ezkiel The Watchman (Aug 10, 2018)

i like fantasy a whole bunch so i can probally do most fantasy stuff.

Im mostly a sfw rper...um he only nsfw thing id do is soanking honestly but thats if you wanna.

I have fursonas ans scalsonas and more if you want ^^


----------



## TheFurryGM (Aug 10, 2018)

I'd be down if you wanna pm me. I got OC's for pretty much any sfw situation. So, if you got something in mind already I'm sure it'll work, or we can brainstorm some stuff.


----------



## Ezkiel The Watchman (Aug 10, 2018)

Cool how about ya pm me and we can talk something out ^^


----------



## Coltshan000 (Aug 13, 2018)

I'm interested too.


----------



## Ezkiel The Watchman (Aug 13, 2018)

okie dokie then just pm me and we'll see what we can work out ^^


----------



## Máni (Aug 15, 2018)

Have you heard of the High Elves?


----------



## Oblique Lynx (Aug 15, 2018)

I too would be interested


----------



## Universe (Sep 12, 2018)

I’m in


----------

